# HAUNTED RADIO SHOW: food network, top haunts list, fear fair, halloweekends, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO SHOW: food network, top haunts list, fear fair, halloweekends, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the top 13 haunted attractions, and other top attractions, the Food Network's new Halloween themed show, Indiana's Fear Fair, Halloweekends at Cedar Point, Wolfman Mac's 4th annual Howl-O-Ween Party, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of dvd releases, and then we review the 1989 film, "976-Evil." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with another horror themed song. All of this, and so much more on the September 14 edition of Haunted Radio!!COLOR]

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-091411.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

